# Another Harley Quinn Costume - Some Custom Pieces



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

Did the bracelets today. Normally I'd have made these much more accurately out of metal, etc if I still had a workshop but being in an apartment sucks for prop building.

See the originals above. 

Got everything for them at Michaels Craft Store.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice work on the bat and the bracelets!!


----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

That's actually very nicely done! It's never 'another costume', when it's 'THE costume'


----------



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

Finished up my wife's revolver and the holster.

Revolver was made using 123D make. Free 3d model - to - slice creator. I imported a 3d model I found of the Rhino 60 revolver Harley Quinn uses. Exported it into 7 slices which I cut out of foamcore board and glued together. Painstakingly cut out the diamonds from some gold vinyl lettering I found for cheap and hand drew everything else with a paint marker.

The holster was made using the image above as a guide and a $12 crappy double holster from Spirit which I dissected and used all the parts to custom make it. I probably could have bought some fabric from Joanns but we thought we might just use the holster as-is until we realized how anal about accuracy we wanted to be.  Bought some curtain rings and a small package of studs. 30 mins on the sewing machine and I was done.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW. 

I had to look at them carefully just to try to tell them apart. Epic recreation there!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Very, very nice recreation all around, keithcorcoran!!


----------

